# sideways trailer storage ideas



## toonces (Dec 15, 2012)

i have a small trailer (4x6) that i store in the garage. problem is, the garage is also small and i want to use it to do some light woodworking so want to move my table saw, among other things, in. i'm trying to rig up a pulley and winch system to tilt the trailer sideways up against the wall and between here, another site, and my brain, am trying to get ideas on how to do this safely.

right now, the plan is to hang two pulleys from the floor of the room above the garage with a 2x4 as reinforcement spanning four joists. then the winch on the opposite side of garage to pull up the trailer. then a couple of heavy-duty straps to hold the trailer up on its side. in a nutshell. the winch has it's own brake so i'm being redundant with the straps. all the hardware is within it's rated load and the trailer is about 300#.

does anyone else store their trailer up on it's side and have pics or advice? thanks in advance!


----------



## XJma (Dec 15, 2012)

I would perfect the pulley system first before adding the winch.  Placement of pulleys may take a little trial and error.


----------



## Dune (Dec 15, 2012)

I don't even keep my car in my garage nevermind cheap trailers.

Anywho, I do have a lot of experience with rigging, ropes and pulleys.

What is your specific question?


----------



## stee6043 (Dec 15, 2012)

I hung a CBR954RR from my garage ceiling for a number of years.  It weighed more than your trailer.  I used a piece of 2" pipe to spread the load across 6 or 7 of the trusses in the ceiling.  Used a cheapo Harbor Freight hoist to raise and lower it.  Used additional straps to secure it once it was up to the ceiling.

If you're trailer only weighs 300 pounds I'd say find a way to lift the whole thing and keep it horizontal.  Plant that sucker up against the ceiling.


----------



## gzecc (Dec 15, 2012)

toonces said:


> i have a small trailer (4x6) that i store in the garage. problem is, the garage is also small and i want to use it to do some light woodworking so want to move my table saw, among other things, in. i'm trying to rig up a pulley and winch system to tilt the trailer sideways up against the wall and between here, another site, and my brain, am trying to get ideas on how to do this safely.
> 
> right now, the plan is to hang two pulleys from the floor of the room above the garage with a 2x4 as reinforcement spanning four joists. then the winch on the opposite side of garage to pull up the trailer. then a couple of heavy-duty straps to hold the trailer up on its side. in a nutshell. the winch has it's own brake so i'm being redundant with the straps. all the hardware is within it's rated load and the trailer is about 300#.
> 
> does anyone else store their trailer up on it's side and have pics or advice? thanks in advance!


 Why does the trailer need to stay in the garage? Condo?


----------



## toonces (Dec 16, 2012)

yeah, it's a rental and i share the property with an upstairs neighbor so i can't park the trailer outside. i'm sure my landlord wouldn't care, but my neighbor is a real piece of work and i'll just leave it at that.

i did think of lifting it straight up but the ceiling's too low and i'd easily hit my head on at least the tires if not the frame. it'd also interfere with the garage door.


----------

